# MacWet Rain Gloves



## Piece (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't play much golf in the rain if I can help it. Nothing worse than wet grips, trying to dry them in hope that you can hit a straight one without the club doing a "Garcia".

On our recent tour to Devon, the forecast for Saunton was gash; heavy rain and strong winds. No choice then but to play in the rain. With no decent wet gloves I thought I'd research the market and get a decent pair of wet gloves. After much searching I thought I would go for the MacWets. Backed up by strong reviews and coming in gloves for both hands, it seemed the right choice, although my preconception for these gloves were that they would be covered in some special material to make them super sticky; I was a bit confused to see that they were suede. After all, suede and water don't mix in jackets and shoes, do they? I took the plunge and purchased.

Come the day the expected rain didn't disappoint. It was hoofing down in the bucket loads. I donned the MacWets and played....

18 holes later I can honestly say they are a work of genius. I never once had to dry my hands, club or grip. I played on as if it was in mid summer.  They seriously did what the packaging said they would do: the wetter they got the more tacky they got. It bought peace of mind and help me score well that day.

They weren't cheap at about Â£30 but as one strap line says, "There's no such thing as bad weather, just bad clothing".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2011)

Had mine on today in the wintry squalls. Did a sterling job as always. Great product although it does take some getting use to wearing two gloves


----------



## chris661 (Dec 17, 2011)

Personally I find the Footjoy raingrip (or whatever they are called) far superior. The don't seem to get as "slimey" as the macwets which, for me, is a benefit.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2011)

chris661 said:



			Personally I find the Footjoy raingrip (or whatever they are called) far superior. The don't seem to get as "slimey" as the macwets which, for me, is a benefit.
		
Click to expand...

Yes they were slimey but that didn't worry me as the grip was excellent. Haven't tried the FootJoy so no comment there. I only wished I'd used these years ago.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 19, 2011)

I worn my once, couldn't get used to them. I have been told the wetter they get the better they get...,, maybe the rain wasnt hard enough


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 19, 2011)

Another positive vote for them here - they have totally changed my attitude to playing in the rain as I don't stress about the fact the club is slipping. Simple things also like not worrying how you handle the clubs, the bag rain cover, the ball etc etc as the wetter they get the better they get. It's only when you take them off that you appreciate how wet everything really is !

HID has the Footoy ones and says they're great. Dry, they feel similar fabrics...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 19, 2011)

MacWets work wonders. Another +1 from me.


----------



## Crow (Dec 19, 2011)

Getting some for Christmas, Â£20 from ebay, pleased to read the good reports.

Bring on the rain!


----------



## fat-tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

ive had a pair around a year now, there very good no clubs slipping out your hands anymore


----------

